# Excel 2007 Bible



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السادة الزملاء 
اقدم الى سيادتكم ملف يشرح برنامج الاكسل كاملا و الحمد لله كما ارجوا ان يتم الانتفاع به

ارجوا من المشرف تثبيت الموقع

http://mihd.net/65q2c9

او 

http://rapidshare.com/files/23239040/_2007-01__0470044039_Excel_2007_Bible.rar

:77: نرجو الدعوات


----------



## بهاءالدين (15 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف شكر اخ احمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بهاءالدين (15 أغسطس 2007)

الملف طلب منى باس وورد عند فك الضغط


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ بهاء
اسف جدا على هذه الغلطة سوف اقوم بمراجعة الموضوع و ارد على حضرتك ثانيا
و شكرا


----------



## بهاءالدين (15 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على مجهودك 
لى عندك استفسا رات كثيرة بس واحدة واحدة


----------



## islamelgin (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## زياد سيد (16 أغسطس 2007)

*ايه الجمال ده*

بارك الله فيك ومشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## esas (17 أغسطس 2007)

الملف طالب باسورد اعمل ايه


----------



## احمد1970 (19 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 أغسطس 2007)

الاخوه الاعزاء

اسف جدا جدا جدا جدا

موقع التنزيل


http://rapidshare.com/files/12599583/Microsoft_Excel_2007_Bible.zip


Password;
ebookspyder.net 




او 



http://rapidshare.com/files/12563359/Excel_2007_Bible.rar


Password: www.ebooksportal.org


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب رائع جزاك اللة كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ومفيش Password ولا حاجة 
الكتاب فتح على طول
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## نونو1 (22 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن تحمل البرنامج على موقع غير الرابدشير لانه لا يعمل معى وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ نونو
حاضر، سوف احاول


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 أغسطس 2007)

اشكر الجزيل للأخ أحمد الطيب 
ومساعدة منى اليكم الكتاب المطروح من المهندس / أحمد بدون password
والرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/22738474/54740ca4/Excel_2007_Bible.html
مع جزيل الشكر للمهندس أحمد


----------



## سبع الليل (24 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر لك حبيبي


----------



## سبع الليل (24 أغسطس 2007)

أخواني الكتاب يطلب باسوورد

:4:


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 أغسطس 2007)

جربت عشر مرات وعملت download من الرابط الأخير والكتاب يفتح بدون password
وبسهولة الكتاب رائع
http://www.4shared.com/file/22738474...007_Bible.html
هذا هو الرابط مرة أخرى


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 سبتمبر 2007)

رزقك الله من طيبات الدنيا والآخرة ياطيب.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 سبتمبر 2007)

أشكر الأخوين أحمد الطيب ومحمود عياد على لطفهما وحسن أخلاقهما فالأول مازال يتلطف بنا في اختيار المواقع المناسبة للتحميل وارفاق كلمة المرور باصرار المتقن ليتم عمله والثاني قام بعمل أقل ما يوصف انه جهد مشكور أكمله بخطاب حسن نسب فيه الفضل للمتقدم محتسبا أجره على الله . اللهم كثر من امثالهما واحفظهما.


----------



## غريم الريم (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر للاخوان على هذا المجهود الرائع....


----------



## ابن خميس (10 سبتمبر 2007)

زاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mr. Data (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك لله خــيـــــر


----------



## أم ملك (16 يناير 2008)

بشمهندس احمد 

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع المبذول 

حقيقى رائع 

ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك 

وشد حيلك معانا عايزين اسطوانات ال2d فى الاتوكاد 


:63: :63: :63: :63:


----------



## raheek (17 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## باسم ميكانيكس (17 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير و جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 يناير 2008)

مشكور أخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## عالم البناء (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذا الفايل المميز ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 يناير 2008)

أم ملك قال:


> بشمهندس احمد
> 
> شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع المبذول
> 
> ...


 


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ام ملك 

اولا كيف حال ملك :84: 

و غلوتك يا ست الكل و غلوتكم كلكم قريبا جدا جدا جدا


ملفات تعليم اتوكاد 
2d , 3d

و المكتبة كمان

بس دعواتكم


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (21 يناير 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> جربت عشر مرات وعملت download من الرابط الأخير والكتاب يفتح بدون password
> وبسهولة الكتاب رائع
> http://www.4shared.com/file/22738474...007_Bible.html
> هذا هو الرابط مرة أخرى





الرابط غير فعال اخي م . محمود

he file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 يناير 2008)

يبدو فعلا ان الرفع قد انتهت صلاحيته

حيث الرسالة:
The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or
use our search engine to find a file or folder

نرجو من مشرفنا القدير محمود عياد
ان كان لديه وقت 
ان يعيد رفعه على مركز الرفع بالمنتدى ان امكنه ذلك

وله كل الفضل


----------



## eng_houssam (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل الخير أخي 
استطعت التحميل من الرابط الأول ضمن المشاركة رقم 10 للأخ أحمد الطيب وفعلا نجح التحميل لدي 
كل الشكر مرة ثانية ...


----------



## جــامح (29 يناير 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء
> 
> اسف جدا جدا جدا جدا
> 
> ...




ياخ احمد ماهو الباسوورد
للملف من موقع التنزيل الاول؟؟
لاني جربت كل الباسوردز ولم يفتح الملف


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 فبراير 2008)

جــامح قال:


> ياخ احمد ماهو الباسوورد
> للملف من موقع التنزيل الاول؟؟
> لاني جربت كل الباسوردز ولم يفتح الملف


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


Password;
ebookspyder.net 


الى سيادتك كلمة السر

ارجو الافادة فى حالة عدم الفتح

وشكرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (3 فبراير 2008)

لا اعلم كيف يتم الثناء على من هو أهل له فكلما اثنينا بكلام لم يكن ابدا ندا له عل الله يجزيه خير الجزاء فى اهله


----------



## abdoo_farra (3 فبراير 2008)

الباسورد غير صحيح


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 فبراير 2008)

abdoo_farra قال:


> الباسورد غير صحيح


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضرتك رابط جديد

http://www.2shared.com/file/2807702/26b2e373/Wiley_-_Microsoft_Excel_2007_Bible.html


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ايها الاخ الطيب


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (6 فبراير 2008)

فهمي العبيدي قال:


> مشكور ايها الاخ الطيب


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة اله و بركاته

الشكر لله و حده

المهم الرابط الجديد اشتغل

ارجو الافادة

و شكرا


----------



## gabysf (10 فبراير 2008)

ياريت ترفعه مرة ثانية يا سبع السباع


----------



## gabysf (10 فبراير 2008)

مهندس محمود 
برجاء رفعه مرة ثانية لانه غير نشط


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 فبراير 2008)

gabysf قال:


> مهندس محمود
> برجاء رفعه مرة ثانية لانه غير نشط


 

الاخ العزيز

الرابط الجديد نشط و شغال و قد جربته قبل كتابة هذه الرسالة لك

http://www.2shared.com/file/2807702/26b2e373/Wiley_-_Microsoft_Excel_2007_Bible.html

ارجو التجربة و الافادة و شكرا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (17 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر للمهندس أحمد و المهندس محمود حازم على رفع الملف على ال4shared


----------



## سيد طه محمد (17 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر مهندس أحمد الطيب على أعادة رفع الملف


----------



## إنجينيرو (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود و حرصكم على النفع
ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## نور الزمان (18 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي فانا بحاجة ماسة لمثل كتابك
جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء وعن المسلمين.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا

احمد المولى عز و جل ان قدرنى على رفع هذا الكتاب و النفع بيه، و ارجو المولى ان ينفعكم بيه جميعا و اشكر حضراتكم على الردود الجميلة من سيادتكم

وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Haythem (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز ابو الطيب
ولكن ربما قد انتهي limit
User downloading session limit is reached. Please try again in few minutes. 
Download Wiley - Microsoft Excel 2007 Bible.pdf


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 فبراير 2008)

Eng.Haythem قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز ابو الطيب
> ولكن ربما قد انتهي limit
> User downloading session limit is reached. Please try again in few minutes.
> Download Wiley - Microsoft Excel 2007 Bible.pdf


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاخ الكريم الرابط مزال شغال فى #*36* (*permalink*) ارجوا الذهاب و التحميل.

وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Haythem (23 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين جميعا خير الجزاء 
وشكرا لك ولمجهوداتك


----------

